# Slidell Loophole



## Edgefan (Nov 12, 2009)

I just wanted to post a huge thanks to those in the know here.  I just booked the Slidell loophole to Portland, OR. Route is to Washington/Chicago/LA (yes!)/Portland. My heart was about to jump out of my chest when I inquired about utilizing the SW Chief in my routing. She paused and said, "Oh yes, there it is. Is that the routing you would like?" Uh, yes mam  Just wanted to say thank-you to all that have posted sometimes humorous always useful info on bookings etc. I couldn't have extended my points out this way without you guys. Was even able to book the bedroom for the two zone loophole. 116+ hours on the train for this run alone!  Minor details remain about getting to Slidell and home from Portland.  Thanks again Mark (and Sharon)


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 13, 2009)

Edgefan said:


> Minor details remain about getting to Slidell and home from Portland.


Only minor things! :lol:

Glad to help!


----------



## Guest_Mark_* (Nov 13, 2009)

it's only $10 for a coach seat from NOL to SDL, you might as well spend some time in New Orleans they will let you have the sleeper as soon as you get on in NOL as it's probably empty, that's what we did. Even if you can't until Slidell you probably won't even be done with breakfast by then. :lol: Have a great time!


----------



## JayPea (Nov 13, 2009)

I did that run this past August only went New Orleans-DC-Chicago-Portland-Los Angeles. It was the trip of a lifetime! I went with my uncle and though we had coach from New Orleans we got to use the roommette from New Orleans to Slidell.

Have a great time!


----------



## Edgefan (Nov 13, 2009)

Guest_Mark_* said:


> it's only $10 for a coach seat from NOL to SDL, you might as well spend some time in New Orleans they will let you have the sleeper as soon as you get on in NOL as it's probably empty, that's what we did. Even if you can't until Slidell you probably won't even be done with breakfast by then. :lol: Have a great time!


Absolutely, we are planning on spending at least one day in New Orleans. (Have to ride the St. Charles Ave street car, something I haven't done since I was a child with my dad!) City of New Orleans (our way down to NOL) will be brand new rail miles for us as well as the rail up to Charlotte, NC on the Crescent. We have a daughter/son in law and two granddaughters in Portland, OR so the trip is doubly rewarding. :lol: I have a feeling we will take our time and meander home, one segment at a time!  Mark


----------



## AAARGH! (Nov 16, 2009)

Edgefan said:


> I just wanted to post a huge thanks to those in the know here.  I just booked the Slidell loophole to Portland, OR. Route is to Washington/Chicago/LA (yes!)/Portland. My heart was about to jump out of my chest when I inquired about utilizing the SW Chief in my routing. She paused and said, "Oh yes, there it is. Is that the routing you would like?" Uh, yes mam  Just wanted to say thank-you to all that have posted sometimes humorous always useful info on bookings etc. I couldn't have extended my points out this way without you guys. Was even able to book the bedroom for the two zone loophole. 116+ hours on the train for this run alone!  Minor details remain about getting to Slidell and home from Portland.  Thanks again Mark (and Sharon)


What I want to know is if you can do that using the Cardinal instead of the Capital Limited (transferring in Charlottesville)?


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 16, 2009)

You can Jeff using the connection point in CVS. However in most cases it won't show up and you'll have to go multi-city but it is a valid connection. SDL-SEA will give you the option to use the Cardinal-- however, use of the loophole is pointless now as you can do NOL-SEA using the Crescent, CL, SWC, and CS...

If you use SDL-SEA the only option with the Card it spits out uses the Crescent, Cardinal, and EB-- and using NOL-SEA will not give you that option.

Personally I'd take NOL-SEA via WAS/CHI/LAX that is three complete routes.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 16, 2009)

Besides, the best scenery on the Cardinal is eastbound (for guaranteed daylight)! And if you connect in CVS, you don't get to use the Club Acela in WAS!


----------



## AAARGH! (Nov 16, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> You can Jeff using the connection point in CVS. However in most cases it won't show up and you'll have to go multi-city but it is a valid connection. SDL-SEA will give you the option to use the Cardinal-- however, use of the loophole is pointless now as you can do NOL-SEA using the Crescent, CL, SWC, and CS...
> If you use SDL-SEA the only option with the Card it spits out uses the Crescent, Cardinal, and EB-- and using NOL-SEA will not give you that option.
> 
> Personally I'd take NOL-SEA via WAS/CHI/LAX that is three complete routes.


My overall goal is something like this:

1. NOL to Oakland, CA via the Crescent, CL/Cardinal (one or the other), SWC, and CS.

2. OAK to LAX via the SJ and bus

3. LAX to NOL via the TE and CONO.

I want to use two-zone AGR rewards for both cross-country legs (1 and 3), so I assume a multi-city rezzy would not work?

I want to take the Cardinal at some point. I don't think I do the LAX back to NOL via the TE, Card and Crescent.

Last question (which may be stupid), but when paying for a fare via AGR, do you get any AGR miles or rail points for the trip? That is, are AGR rewards like vouchers or are they like airline miles. I assume the latter, but I thought I heard something different when with the Gathering in Bean Town.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 16, 2009)

First off, no-- the value of an AGR ticket is -0-, so the computer will give you -0- points.

Next-- NOL-OKJ will work just fine, you'll get a Cres/CL/SWC/CS routing automatically.

OAK (I assume you mean OKJ) to LAX will get you numerous options, one of which is OJK-BFD on the SJ and a bus to LAX from there.

Finally LAX-NOL via CHI (TE/CONO) is also one of the first episodes.

EDIT:

Now, give me something *HARD* to figure out.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 16, 2009)

AAARGH! said:


> Last question (which may be stupid), but when paying for a fare via AGR, do you get any AGR miles or rail points for the trip? That is, are AGR rewards like vouchers or are they like airline miles. I assume the latter, but I thought I heard something different when with the Gathering in Bean Town.


What you may have read or heard is about a case like mine.

AGR award tickets do post to your AGR account just like any other travel as normal. However, the value of the ticket is $0.00 - so it posts as -0- points. However, if you have a paid segment in your travels, you will earn AGR points for that portion!

An example of mine is I had an award including the TE from LAX. But I could not get an award routing with the TE from LAX to BHM. But I could from ONA (Ontario, CA), so I bought a $9 ticket LAX-ONA! I earned 100 AGR points for LAX-ONA (for my paid ticket) but -0- AGR points for ONA-CHI (for my award ticket).


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 16, 2009)

I think he was asking if they have value. A lot of airline tickets have a value that will, in turn, garner reward points. But as both of us have stated AGR tickets are just free tickets.


----------



## AAARGH! (Nov 17, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> First off, no-- the value of an AGR ticket is -0-, so the computer will give you -0- points.
> Next-- NOL-OKJ will work just fine, you'll get a Cres/CL/SWC/CS routing automatically.
> 
> OAK (I assume you mean OKJ) to LAX will get you numerous options, one of which is OJK-BFD on the SJ and a bus to LAX from there.
> ...


Yes I meant OKJ, sorry.

OK, instead of the Cres/CL/SWC/CS routing, is it _possible_ to get a Cres/*Card*/SWC/CS routing and will AGR accept it? How's that for a challenge?

Thanks for the answers about the value. That's what I thought and Dave's comment about value is what I was remembering.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 17, 2009)

AAARGH! said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > First off, no-- the value of an AGR ticket is -0-, so the computer will give you -0- points.
> ...


Its not a challenge, it depends on who you get. It is a valid routing with a guaranteed connection.

I still must emphasize the CL is the much better option-- you'll get a better diner, access to the CA in WAS, and IMHO better scenery (the Cardinal has better scenery going East though)


----------



## AAARGH! (Nov 17, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> AAARGH! said:
> 
> 
> > ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> ...


Agreed, but I have been on the CL between PGH and WAS. So I am thinking of the Card.

I wonder if on the way there I could do a CONO/SWC/CS and on the return (from LAX) I could do a /*TE*/Card/Crescent. I know I can do a SWC/Card/Crescent coming back. This way I can get the TE and Card going east, the better direction for both.

Hmmmmmm.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 17, 2009)

AAARGH! said:


> I wonder if on the way there I could do a CONO/SWC/CS and on the return (from LAX) I could do a /*TE*/Card/Crescent. I know I can do a SWC/Card/Crescent coming back. This way I can get the TE and Card going east, the better direction for both.
> Hmmmmmm.


As I did, if you go LAX-???, you'll get a choice of SWC/CL/Crescent, SL via NOL and (maybe) SWC/Card/Crescent. *BUT NOT THE TE!*  However, if you start from a TE stop (such as ONA), you will get a TE choice! That was worth spending $9 and earning 100 more AGR points to me! 

BTW - I took train #2 LAX-ONA and train #422 ONA-CHI! #2 was almost 1/2 the fare of #422!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 17, 2009)

AAARGH! said:


> Agreed, but I have been on the CL between PGH and WAS. So I am thinking of the Card.
> I wonder if on the way there I could do a CONO/SWC/CS and on the return (from LAX) I could do a /*TE*/Card/Crescent. I know I can do a SWC/Card/Crescent coming back. This way I can get the TE and Card going east, the better direction for both.
> 
> Hmmmmmm.


If you book SEA-NOL you can get the EB/Card/Crescent or CS/CZ/Card/Crescent, but not TE/Card/Crescent or CS/SWC/Card/Crescent. You'll also get the daily EB/CONO option.


----------



## saxman (Nov 17, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> AAARGH! said:
> 
> 
> > Last question (which may be stupid), but when paying for a fare via AGR, do you get any AGR miles or rail points for the trip? That is, are AGR rewards like vouchers or are they like airline miles. I assume the latter, but I thought I heard something different when with the Gathering in Bean Town.
> ...


I just discovered a loophole routing via the Texas Eagle. If you start in SLO (San Luis Obispo) it'll give you a routing the TE from LAX, then on the CL/Crescent. Now that the westbound Sunset makes a guaranteed connection to the Starlight I'd like to see if the system would ever let me do SDL-WAS-CHI-LAX (on the Eagle) -SEA. Now that would be the ultimate....7 days, 6 nights on a train with only 20,000 points!

When I did my big USA Amtrak Tour 2009, I made sure to do the loophole and was indeed able to get SDL-WAS-CHI-LAX-SEA. I have to admit that I was sure ready to sleep in a real bed again after 5 night straight on a train.


----------

